# Getting a job in London



## Leanne6794 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am beyond frustrated and at my wits end. I have been in London for 3 months, and I still can't get an office job. I have tried the agencies and they seem to be a dead end. I don't understand what the magic formula is to getting a job here. How does everyone else get a job? I am willing to take anything at this point. :rain:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I dont know what your qualifications are or if you have the correct permits etc, but the UK has mass unemployment right now. I have many friends who are searching for jobs or in fear of being made redundant - in fact I, myself have been having a bit of a look cos we're back from Spain for the winter and theres very little. I think if you're desperate, yes, be willing to take anything. 3 months isnt long to be looking so keep on keeping on!! look in newspapers, notice boards, on line....

Jo xxx


----------



## Leanne6794 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you! I am a Legal Secretary but am willing to do any admin office type work & have a Tier 5 Visa. I need something asap so I am just going to apply at either a retail store or a pub, whilst I wait for an office job to come up. This is not the dream I envisioned coming over here that's for sure but I still have hope things will turn around!





jojo said:


> I dont know what your qualifications are or if you have the correct permits etc, but the UK has mass unemployment right now. I have many friends who are searching for jobs or in fear of being made redundant - in fact I, myself have been having a bit of a look cos we're back from Spain for the winter and theres very little. I think if you're desperate, yes, be willing to take anything. 3 months isnt long to be looking so keep on keeping on!! look in newspapers, notice boards, on line....
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne6794 said:


> Thank you! I am a Legal Secretary but am willing to do any admin office type work & have a Tier 5 Visa. I need something asap so I am just going to apply at either a retail store or a pub, whilst I wait for an office job to come up. This is not the dream I envisioned coming over here that's for sure but I still have hope things will turn around!


If you can get work in a pub or similar (especially in the right part of town), you may find that you can network or hear of jobs that would suit you. Just get out there and get to know people. It isnt easy, the world and the UK has taken a knock with this recession/crisis and we're all riding the storm............. have you tried your local job centre?? Altho you're probably not eligible to sign on, they do have jobs on their books and I'm sure would help???

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Probably the main issue with you is lack of relevant UK experience. Unless someone is looking for legal secretary familiar with Canadian practice, you will be trumped by other applicants with recent UK experience and qualifications (e.g. for legal executive or certificate/diploma for legal secretaries). There isn't much you can do about it I'm afraid.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As others have mentioned, the economy is in terrible shape, unemployment is high and you have no UK relevant experience. I know of people still searching after 8 or 9 months. However, with Christmas around the corner, seasonal retail jobs are popping up so keep you eyes open for signs in shop windows.


----------



## Leanne6794 (Oct 9, 2010)

nyclon said:


> As others have mentioned, the economy is in terrible shape, unemployment is high and you have no UK relevant experience. I know of people still searching after 8 or 9 months. However, with Christmas around the corner, seasonal retail jobs are popping up so keep you eyes open for signs in shop windows.


Thank you, I am getting conflicted if I just go home & have my life back, rather than stay here and work retail and live off scraps.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne6794 said:


> Thank you, I am getting conflicted if I just go home & have my life back, rather than stay here and work retail and live off scraps.


With the current economic crisis, if it was easy then everyone would do it. The world is in a mess right now and Europe seems to be suffering badly. The media in the UK is full of doom and gloom and its not somewhere to choose to come to if you dont have a job lined up and you want to live well straight away. You can either struggle and see what happens (who knows what's round the corner?????) or go back to Canada if you have family, a life, a home to go to???????

Sorry if that sounds harsh, but thats how it is for now

jo xxx


----------



## Leanne6794 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am trying to not give up as like you said, who knows whats round the corner, I guess its just a bad day, I do have a family, life, home to go to in Canada & thats why I keep going back in forth in my head when I have awful days like these. I really love it here & I hope things work out in the end. Thank you =)



jojo said:


> With the current economic crisis, if it was easy then everyone would do it. The world is in a mess right now and Europe seems to be suffering badly. The media in the UK is full of doom and gloom and its not somewhere to choose to come to if you dont have a job lined up and you want to live well straight away. You can either struggle and see what happens (who knows what's round the corner?????) or go back to Canada if you have family, a life, a home to go to???????
> 
> Sorry if that sounds harsh, but thats how it is for now
> 
> jo xxx


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Leanne6794 said:


> I am beyond frustrated and at my wits end. I have been in London for 3 months, and I still can't get an office job. I have tried the agencies and they seem to be a dead end. I don't understand what the magic formula is to getting a job here. How does everyone else get a job? I am willing to take anything at this point. :rain:



When I see posts like this I wonder why people give up jobs and life in their home countries and just 'up sticks' and move to the UK and expect to walk into a job. In this economic climate? 

I know people *who live in the UK *and lost their jobs and are still looking 12 months later - and these are experienced, well qualified workers.

With unemployment running at at all time high in most countries, I cannot understand how people rationalise that moving to another country* without a job **already sorted out *is a good move.


----------



## Leanne6794 (Oct 9, 2010)

That is your opinion, obviously we have different ones. To each their own.
I know people who have come here and gotten a job within 3 weeks, who cares? 
I would rather take the chance of a lifetime going to live in another country for 2 years, than stay home because I am afraid of the big bad wolf. If it doesn't work out, I go back to Canada, not a big deal.





Crawford said:


> When I see posts like this I wonder why people give up jobs and life in their home countries and just 'up sticks' and move to the UK and expect to walk into a job. In this economic climate?
> 
> I know people *who live in the UK *and lost their jobs and are still looking 12 months later - and these are experienced, well qualified workers.
> 
> With unemployment running at at all time high in most countries, I cannot understand how people rationalise that moving to another country* without a job **already sorted out *is a good move.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Crawford said:


> When I see posts like this I wonder why people give up jobs and life in their home countries and just 'up sticks' and move to the UK and expect to walk into a job. In this economic climate?
> 
> I know people *who live in the UK *and lost their jobs and are still looking 12 months later - and these are experienced, well qualified workers.
> 
> With unemployment running at at all time high in most countries, I cannot understand how people rationalise that moving to another country* without a job **already sorted out *is a good move.


In fairness to Leanne, its one thing if you're "footloose and fancyfree". But if you have a family, commitments and responsibilities, then you need to tread with caution and only make the move if its secure and beneficial. If thats not the case then I totally agree with you

Jo xxxx


----------



## Leanne6794 (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you, I agree with you as well. Luckily I am footloose & fancyfree, so no harm, foul.



jojo said:


> In fairness to Leanne, its one thing if you're "footloose and fancyfree". But if you have a family, commitments and responsibilities, then you need to tread with caution and only make the move if its secure and beneficial. If thats not the case then I totally agree with you
> 
> Jo xxxx


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Leanne6794 said:


> Thank you, I agree with you as well. Luckily I am footloose & fancyfree, so no harm, foul.


Whereas you might be footloose and fancyfree, as per your original note, you are frustrated and at your wits end because you cannot get a job.

As said, not getting a job in this economic times is par for the course, so if your remaining in the UK depends on you getting a job, then moving to the UK, now, without one, was one almighty risk.

Even single people need places to live and have bills to pay and without a job that proves to be very difficult - as you are probably finding - and its difficult to enjoy oneself when worrying about how you are going to make ends meet.

Sorry, I still don't understand moving to another country without any means of support. 

Good luck to you though - I hope something turns up for you soon.


----------



## jodieb8 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Leanne I am a legal secretary. Please private message me. I may have some info that could be of interest. Jodie


----------



## Etonee (Sep 22, 2011)

Adecco is quite agood agency for that type of work. Good luck. It is very hard at the moment so you will have to just take what you can.


----------

